# Embarrassing question about Crinone



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry to ask such a flippant question ... I started using the crinone gel, and the nurse told me to put it before going to sleep. It says that it has a slow release of progesterone. But does it mean we're not allowed to have sex, because we'll strip the gel off?? Confused ...
Any advice - thanks!

Rivka x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure how having sex would effect the release of crinone...I've used it a couple of times (along with cyclogest) during 1st ivf but didn't have sex when I used it...and then I used it all the way through our 2nd fet (along with cyclogest and hcg injections in 2ww)...and again we didn't have sex at all during this 2ww so it wasn't an issue.  To be honest I found it quite messy and DP didnt fancy getting it all over him anyway !!! 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Natasha for your reply.
Actually our 2ww starts in a couple of days, so this will not be an issue either. We do seem to deprive ourselves when having tx on all fronts  , but of course worth it if works.
Rivka x


----------

